# Dealing with a monolith



## Kastle

So i need some help with ideas oh how to deal with a monolith...and i play plain old space marines these days.

The only thing i can think is surrounding the thing with rhino bodies...

So i found the thread over in tactics sorry to be a bother...


----------



## 5tonsledge

well even so. i the best thing for a marine player loyal or chaos is take dev/havoc squads with 4 lascannons. take a decent size squad of like 7 or 8. you need the bodies. cause a smart nec player will hit youre heavy squad with destroyer shots. my last game against necs i killed 3 monoliths so it can be done.


----------



## Fallen

use lots of lascannons & MLs since any glance/pen matters.


----------



## Keelia

Ignore it and phase him out. Unless you have S10 weapons its a waste to shoot it......Glancing doesnt matter to it.


----------



## Ghoti

i would have to agree with keelia. i have a rival that takes his necrons to tournament every time and actually places top three because he plays Targets (pronounced: Monoliths) if you get too worried about the monolith you will miss the golden opportunity to make a necron player cry by phasing him out. the phase out rule is every necron players masked agression... they hate that they have an actual "lose" condition. in most tournament settings you will get a full points for "tabling" your opponent. my advice, give the monoliths about a 13 inch berth and kill every warrior, lord, flayed one, destroyer, and immortal you see.

however, if you absolutely HAVE to kill that monolith for your own feel goods, your BEST option is to fill your heavy support with a vindicator and 2 dev squads with lascannons for days.....any real combination of these two unit choices would be satisfactory. but i must ask, what on earth are you going to point those lascannons at when the monolith dies?

my 2 pennies


----------



## buckythefly

I like deffrolling them...


----------



## JelloSea

Hit it with a demolisher cannon


----------



## Asura Varuna

Bring 3 x 3 Broadsides with you. 

If someone's fielding 3 monoliths they're going to have very few warriors and other 'Necrons' around. It shouldn't be too difficult just to hunt down those warriors (even if the pansies are starting in reserve) and slaughter them.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Deffrolers can work... but monolith gets a 3+ to avoid them completely (its a skimmer).

Broadsides and demolishers are excellent, as are warp lances... but still not the easiest thing in the world.

... every time I've played againat necrons I've targetted the warriors and enough of everything else to force phase out. I have destroyed monoliths before with lucky strikes, but it has never been a primary target (I can't shoot what I want... oh well, lets hit the monolith).
Phase out is far easier in general then killing monoliths, and its not a near auto-lose if you fail to manage it (where as if you pump massive amounts of points into units capable of killing monoliths and fail you'll almost always have lost the game).


----------



## Majere613

I'd have to concur with the 'phase out' concensus. If you must kill them with Marines, Razorspam with Twin-Linked Lascannons may work. Punching them repeatedly with a Dreadnought should also do it, though getting one close enough may be tricky. A wedge of Vindicators is of course another good option, and could be turned into a flying armoured wedge protecting Rhinos and Razorbacks stuffed with power-weapon wielding Marines or Sternguard to mop up the surviving Necrons afterwards.

Just don't be playing Sisters of Battle and try to kill one. About the only thing in the list that has any realistic chance of killing a Monolith is a Land Raider bought as a transport for an Inquisitor, and that option looks to be about to be removed. That basically just leaves Penitent Engines. :shok:


----------



## Dudds

Mephiston 

Sorry. Vindicators and Lascannons are the only way you're likely to get shot of them with standard marines. Librarians can get rid of them with Vortex of Doom I believe, but there's a good chance you'll melt the librarian and anything close enough in the process. If you send a dreadnaught against it, more often than not, he'll telegraph that move and the dread will never reach it.

Like others have said, they're a huge sponge of your resources and your probably better off concentrating your fire on other parts of their army in an attempt to get the phase out.


----------



## a_bad_curry

Space Marines-
Avoid it. Spread out and just hit it with lascannons/ML

IG- Vehicles. Protect them at all costs


Chaos-Ive never played as chaos against necrons...

Eldar-Fire dragons. Bring them to a necron game. At least 2 squads, and hope they dont footslog.


----------



## Latch

First mix in an iron clad deadnought with chain fist and lightly sprinkle with
Multimeltas. Next add in some luck and garnish with your opponent's tears.


----------



## wingazzwarlord

i would say close combat attacks are the way to go. i run orks and a nob or warboss with a powerclaw will sort it out on the charge. not entirley ofie with the space marine codex but i would imagine that they are str4 aswell which means a sm with a powerfist or a terminator will be str 9 on the charge. your still only gonna be glancing on 5's and penetrating on 6's but if u i would imagine a terminator sqaud would get the job done.


----------



## Darksanctuary

number of ways for old space marines:
-melta guns
-lascannons
-close combat (power fist, thunder hammer, chainfist)
-vindicator 
-orbital strike (could get lucky =D)

i dont see many monoliths now though since they got nerfed into the ground =/ i see more players (not all) leaning towards cryptek spyders and ahnilation barge's due to the points cost.


----------

